# Laparotomy on Thursday...help!



## GailyGumdrops (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,


After failing to conceive for years, and a diagnosis of PCOS, I was referred to a gyno approx a year ago. He identified a large dermoid cyst on my left ovary (and small cysts of some kind on my right), referred me for an MRI scan and then said a laparotomy would be needed to remove the cyst. He said he would do a 'dye' test on my fallopian tubes at the same time. Anyway, because it has to be done before day 15 of my cycle, surgery in this particular hospital seems to be a rare event and when the dates did work out the dr was on holiday, I have been waiting almost a year.


The surgery is now going to happen on Thursday and I am panicking  I feel like other than the very first brief discussion about it, I have had no info at all. He said he would make the cut horizontally like a C Section (which is slightly concerning me as I have a belly) but other than that, I haven't been told what to expect after surgery with regards to the amount of pain and discomfort I can expect, recovery time..anything really. All the info I have so far has come from the internet...which has of course not done anything to stop me thinking that this cyst could even be malignant. No biopsies or blood tests have been done as far as I know.


Has anyone had this surgery before? Would anyone be willing to share their experience? 


Thanks, Gail


----------



## Keepingpositive4more (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi didn't want to read and run, I haven't had that done just wanted to wish you the best of luck xxx


----------



## GailyGumdrops (Apr 29, 2010)

Thankyou!


Hopefully someone will be along soon x


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Gail

Sorry i have just had a Laparoscopy which is keyhole surgery in comparison to your surgery. However what I would say was others had said that it would have an impact on me and that I would have pain. But i have to say that the info i read made it out be worse than what it was. I just took it easy for a few weeks, but overall  I did have my gall bladder removed in 2000 and that was a Laparotomy and yes I was uncomfortable and Had some pain initially- but I just took it easy and took the time allocated off work.

So I think that we sometimes make it worse in our heads than it actually is.

Best of luck 

Mags x


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Hi

I had a myoectomy last nov. It sounds a bit similar to what u are describing. I had it to remove a large fibroid. I had a incision cut across my tummy (bit like a c-section) about 10 cm long. 

Recovery wise I was told to take 12 weeks.
I was quite sore and immobile for a few days but got out of hospital 2 days later. 
I was told not to bend of lift objects for a while and for first few days sorta shuffled along. They try to get u up on your feet as soon as possible.

The first night after op u will feel a bit uncomfortable with trapped wind 😚! They will give u peppermint tea the next day to help with this!!

Some tips:
- take as much time off work as possible - you will need it. 
- try the next day with the nurses help to get moving and walking. This helps get the bladder etc moving. They won't let u out of hospital until you have used your bladder and bowel. 
- ask if you are getting staples or stitches. The staples are supposed to make a cleaner scar. You get them removed a few days after u go home - ask your GP if a district nurse can come to you. Also ask for a waterproof bandage as you can have a shower then. 
- bring peppermints- you will be glad of them with the wind situation. 

Hope some of this helps. You will be fine- when they put you out with the GA it feels like 2 seconds and you are in recovery with the lovely nurses fussing over you. 
Feel free to PM me if you need any more info. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Gail,

Just saw your post! I haven't had a laparotomy but had a diagnostic laparoscopy a couple of no the ago and am going back in for further surgery in a week or so. I can't advise abou your surgery but I do have a couple of general reccomendations! Drink as much fluid as you can right up until you are nil by mouth, the anaesthetic really dehydrates you and I had really low blood pressure for ages after I came out of the op, I had stupidly not had anything to eat or drink from way before my nil by mouth as I was so nervous but it definately made me feel more poo than I should've! Speakto your surgeon properly before the op! He/she will come round for a quick chat before the op and then speak to you after bu you'll be zonked after and won't remember much and be too spaced to ask the questions you wanted to, so make sure and ask everything you want before!!

All the best for Thursday hun,
X
Ducky


----------

